# kwpn passport???



## koeffee (9 July 2008)

i have just bought a kwpn mare. her passport also having the seperate pedigree paper? is this b papers ? or the good ones!!!! not used to europeans ones!!! also how do i go about changing the passport to my name? do i have to send it back to holland? thanks for my daft questions!


----------



## Amelia (9 July 2008)

Ask Opie


----------



## catza (9 July 2008)

http://www.kwpn.nl/content_uk.php?line=010-076


----------



## Damien (9 July 2008)

All KWPN horses have the foal registration document inserted at the back of the passport. This outlines four generations of the pedigree.

This paper will be modified when the status of the pedigree changes, for example when presented to a keuring if the horse is awarded ster, this is then published on the pedigree document often stored in the back.

I would assume the paper would also be changed if the mare was awarded additional predicates but best clarify that with the KWPN.

When we attended the KWPN Keuring all the paperwork and organisation of our mares and foals was taken care of on the day, ie passports handed in and posted out to us at a later date. The advantage with presenting foals was that the DNA was not required and neither were photographs.

As always best check directly with them, they always respond quickly and are always very helpful.


----------



## Wisnette (9 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i have just bought a kwpn mare. her passport also having the seperate pedigree paper? is this b papers ? or the good ones!!!! not used to europeans ones!!! also how do i go about changing the passport to my name? do i have to send it back to holland? thanks for my daft questions! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Every KWPN horse should have both a passport and separate A4 registration paper - sounds like you've received everything you should have from the seller!

This registration paper is important so look after it - you need it to transfer ownership, go to gradings etc  If you want to know which book your horse is registered in, check the top right corner of the registration paper, where it says 'Ingeschreven in'.  It will either say:

VB ('full' foalbook papers)
Reg A
Reg B
STB (this means she has been 'upgreded' into the Studbook which is the book reserved for approved breeding stock)

To update the ownership of your mare DO NOT send the passport to Holland - it stays with the horse!  You only need to send the regsitration paper, photos of the horse and a covering letter asking them to transfer ownership - make sure you include the full name(s) and adress(es) of the new owner(s).  The KWPN will update their horse database and print off a new registration paper with the new owners details on the back and they will send this to you along with a sticky label to put in the ownership pages of the passport.  If you are a KWPN member, transfer of ownership is free, if not there's a fee but you can pay by card over the phone.

Any doubt, give them a ring 0031 341 255555.

HTH


----------



## koeffee (10 July 2008)

her passport still has vb so im guessing whoever imported her last year never changed ownership. all her parentage is ster ans stb?? just found out she competed at a high level showjumping, hard to get much more info, will see what i can find out fron the kwpn, her name is pandora by kingston x notaris x ramiro.


----------



## josephinebutter2 (10 July 2008)

I have just sent my passport to them for a change of ownership - cost EURO 43 ish - as per instructions on their website.

Did I do the wrong thing?

I have kept a photocopy of it though.


----------



## Wisnette (10 July 2008)

I take it you sent the registration paper and photos alongwith the passport?  If so, don't worry, they'll do all the updating and stick the label in the passport before sending the passport and registration paper back.


----------



## Hollycat (13 July 2008)

I was asked to send the passport and registraton papers back as well as photographs, a hair sample and my vet had to come out and do a full outline diagram.  Not cheap!


----------



## Wisnette (14 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I was asked to send the passport and registraton papers back as well as photographs, a hair sample and my vet had to come out and do a full outline diagram.  Not cheap! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm guessing that you were registering your foal with the KWPN (to  *get*  a passport and registration paper), as that's the normal procedure to do that.  

I think the OP's horse already had a passport and registration paper issued and OP just wanted to know how to update the ownership details.


----------



## Hollycat (14 July 2008)

No - ths was a 8 year old horse that had been microchiped etc and already had a full passport and registration papers. All I was doing was changing the ownership into my name. They changed a few pages inside the passport to reflect he had been gelded since it was last updated when he was 5 - not sure if that had any bearing on it.


----------



## Wisnette (14 July 2008)

Really???  Sounds strange...  When my own colts were microchipped and gelded, they just requested I send the registration paper and passport to them for amendment.  

Normally they only ask for hair samples so that they can do a DNA test to check the parentage of a foal or, if the horse's passport or registration paper has been lost, they usually want to check its identity before issuing duplicates.  Why did the vet have to do another outline diagram?  Was there  ambiguity over whether he matched his paperwork?


----------

